# Where are my heavy metal people?



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Come on, it's OK to show yourself!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

* waves *


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I look like a soccer mom but listen to metal - among many other kinds of music. Maybe my metal is a little more tame than other's. 

I've always wondered what a Pandora station that is a mixture of: The Clutch, Garbage, Godsmack, The Heavy, and Lacuna Coil would bring?

When my son was three he wanted to tell me a secret - leaned in and whispered in my ear, "Let the bodies hit the float, let the bodies hit the float."

Yeah, we still laugh about that one.

Jenna


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

I listen to a lot of heavy metal--especially goth metal, power metal, and some industrial metal.  Not really into death metal, though.  All death metal songs sound the same to me.

But otherwise I'm in!


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah, I tend to stay away from Death Metal as well.  However there are some bands that implement elements of death metal who are just fantastic.  Opeth, for instance.  Or My Dying Bride.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

::raises hand::


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

JennaAnderson said:


> When my son was three he wanted to tell me a secret - leaned in and whispered in my ear, "Let the bodies hit the float, let the bodies hit the float."


LOL!


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

I've always been into metal, with Metallica being my all time favorite. Now I'm still being introduced to new metal all the time through my 20 yr. old son. Some I like , some I don't. But I have an open mind  Bands like  Between the Buried and Me, Glass Casket, Behemoth, Children of Bodom, Amon Armarth, and many more I would have probably never listened to if not for him.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

I continue to love 80's hair metal (sorry, I know it's a personal failing, but Motley Crue, Dokken, Twisted Sister, Ratt, Cinderella, David Lee Roth (and Van Halen while he was the front man), and def Leppard are some of my favorites). To make up for it, though, I recently discovered Rammstein.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Old school Thrash fan here! Testament (#1 IMO), Anthrax, Megadeth, Metallica, Overkill, and the list could go on. I'm loving the resurgence of the "classic" speed metal sound. New bands that I'm diggin' are: Shadow's Fall, Machine Head, Mushroomhead, and Volbeat. I LOVE the older Black Label Society albums, but Zach's voice continues to sound more like Axl Rose everyday and the songs are getting a little stagnant. There are some of his newer songs that still throw me through a wall, but I haven't been able to sit down a jam out to an entire album since _Eternal_.

I listen to most every kind of music out there (I've even been know to own a couple of Run DMC and Public Enemy albums), but always find my way back to my roots. Don't feel bad about the hair metal! I have been jamming out to W.A.S.P. songs for the last week! Blackie's voice is hands down the greatest of that era.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

stormhawk said:


> I continue to love 80's hair metal (sorry, I know it's a personal failing, but Motley Crue, Dokken, Twisted Sister, Ratt, Cinderella, David Lee Roth (and Van Halen while he was the front man), and def Leppard are some of my favorites). To make up for it, though, I recently discovered Rammstein.


The band you, listed are alright, but as for some of the really foo-foo hair metal; Poison, Winger, Nelson, Bon Jovi... blech.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I told my story - 

( When my son was three he wanted to tell me a secret - leaned in and whispered in my ear, "Let the bodies hit the float, let the bodies hit the float." )

- on another forum and a lady responded by saying her toddler daughter sang "Hit your Barbies on the floor, hit your Barbies on the floor." to her. 

That would be a fun thread - song lyrics sung by toddlers.

Jenna


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Judas Priest RULES!!!


----------



## Gingy (Oct 15, 2010)

Dethklok, if that counts.    I saw "them" in concert.  Mastodon played at the show too.  Never really having heard too much metal let alone attended a concert I was surprised by how much I enjoyed it.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

Is it unusual that I find myself objecting to the use of "heavy" in front of "metal"? 'Cause honestly, the word "heavy" has not belonged in front of metal for a good while now.

But, um, yeah, definitely metal. Speaking of genres I'd say that I lean towards black metal and melodic death metal, but at the moment I've been pretty much switching back and forth between the same two albums. Écailles De Lune by Alcest (I cannot stress enough just how beautiful the music is) and Spirited Migration by Dark Castle.

Speaking of which, people that look at this thread might appreciate links to them.


----------



## Gingy (Oct 15, 2010)

Dethklok

Thunderhorse:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stdqPT8LvTg

Bloodrocuted:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UosmKd1krWU

what Dethklok is:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dethklok


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I never realized that Dethklok is melodic death metal, granted, I've only watched the first disc of Metalocalypse: Season 1 (from netflix), but that would explain why they're not brutal like the cartoon makes them out to be.

Oh, while I'm at it, has anyone else mistook their name as Deth*l*ok? 'Cause it took me a good bit to realize, while watching the cartoon, that it was actually Deth*k*lock, and I still have a tendency to read it as Deth*l*ok.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Selcien said:


> Écailles De Lune by Alcest


_Love this_. Just grabbed this album with this month's Zune credits.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I guess I like heavy metal?  But I like the metal with female leads and classical instruments mixed in.  If you count stuff like Nightwish, Midnattsol, Epica, Elis, Sirenia, Stream of Passion, and the like then yeah, guess I like metal.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

T.L. Haddix said:


> I cannot believe you people! Can no one say they like Iron Maiden? Bruce Dickinson, Nicko McBrain, Steve Harris?? Ugh, peasants. Naw, I'm kidding. Sort of. I recently became a Maiden fan.
> 
> Hubby is a total metal head. I'll have to see if I can get him to look at this thread. I've been trying to get him to sign up with his own account now that he has started writing (shhh, don't tell him I told ya). He likes the classics, the heavy heavy stuff, pretty much all of it except this new Emo stuff that they're calling metal.
> 
> I like the stuff that is still considered hard but not death metal. Metalpacolypse (or however you spell it) was a cool show! Anyhow, I like Rob Zombie, Rammstein, Metallica, AC/DC, Black Sabbath is okay, Clutch is beyond cool. And the list goes on...... Of course, I also listen to Appalachian Music, Lithium rock, classic rock, bluegrass, classical, etc.


Bruce Dickinson is my favorite singer of all-time, except for maybe Dio (R.I.P.). But I guess I'm a bit of an oddity in that I like Maiden'[s newer albums as much as thier classic stuff. Most people would think it sacrildge, but I'd pit Brave New World up against Number of the Beast anyday. Dream of Mirros is one of their finest achievments, if you ask me. But I guess that's because of the fact that I'm really into progessive stuff (both rock and metal).

As far as Dethklok goes, I have to say that Metalocalypse is one of the funniest shows I've ever seen.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

I listen to all different kinds of music, and I do listen to metal.  

I love Slayer.  Although they do tend to cause instant road rage.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> _Love this_. Just grabbed this album with this month's Zune credits.


I've been meaning to ask... What do you think of the album? Or, to be more to the point, did the black metal vocals on the second and third songs harsh your mellow? (Never thought to mention the black metal vocals in my original post and have been rather worried about them ever since you posted that you bought it.)



T.L. Haddix said:


> I cannot believe you people! Can no one say they like Iron Maiden?


If you had asked me if I liked Iron Maiden about twenty three years ago I would have told you they were my favorite band, or at least one of my favorites. Today, I'll listen to them if someone else is playing them but they're not a band that I'm all that likely to listen to on my own.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Selcien said:


> I've been meaning to ask... What do you think of the album? Or, to be more to the point, did the black metal vocals on the second and third songs harsh your mellow? (Never thought to mention the black metal vocals in my original post and have been rather worried about them ever since you posted that you bought it.)


Actually, they did. I don't like the screeching quality. However, I really like the rest of the album.


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

T.L. Haddix said:


> I cannot believe you people! Can no one say they like Iron Maiden? Bruce Dickinson, Nicko McBrain, Steve Harris?? Ugh, peasants. Naw, I'm kidding. Sort of. I recently became a Maiden fan.
> 
> Hubby is a total metal head. I'll have to see if I can get him to look at this thread. I've been trying to get him to sign up with his own account now that he has started writing (shhh, don't tell him I told ya). He likes the classics, the heavy heavy stuff, pretty much all of it except this new Emo stuff that they're calling metal.
> 
> I like the stuff that is still considered hard but not death metal. Metalpacolypse (or however you spell it) was a cool show! Anyhow, I like Rob Zombie, Rammstein, Metallica, AC/DC, Black Sabbath is okay, Clutch is beyond cool. And the list goes on...... Of course, I also listen to Appalachian Music, Lithium rock, classic rock, bluegrass, classical, etc.


I have all the Iron Maiden albums, and I went out and got the new one the day it came out in stores. I also have all the Bruce Dickinson albums (I think.)


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Holly A Hook said:


> I also have all the Bruce Dickinson albums (I think.)


Accident of Birth is just a phenomenal album. I will stack that up agianst ANYTHINg he's done with Maiden.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

i just got back from seeing Joey fucking Belladonna.  He was playing a local metal bar in Louisville, OH.  Which I still can't wrap my mind around.  Here is one of the biggest stars in metal, just coming off playing some of the biggest shoes in the history of metal on the "Big Four Tour" and is getting ready to go back out on another massive worldtourwith Anthrax and yet he comesto play a dive in nowhere Ohio.  Well, whatever the reason, it was awesome.  I found out about it because a friendof my was playing there too.  But for me AND him, it was all about Belladonna.  I was so close, i was  leaning on the stage, literally like, two feet away.  You don't get to do something like that everyday.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

wait, how have i missed this thread for so long?  oh, must have been blasting my metallica again.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

scarlet said:


> wait, how have i missed this thread for so long? oh, must have been blasting my metallica again.


It's actually been buried for sometime. I just now revived it.


----------



## busy_91 (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes, I'm one. mostly old school Thrash from the 1980s. I've been listening to it since about that time too. My top three favs are the 3 Ms. (Metallica, Megadeth, Motorhead).


----------



## Ursula_Bauer (Dec 12, 2010)

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Judas Priest RULES!!!


YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Halford is the METAL GOD!!!!!
He's also really nice. Years ago I met him at a club in uptown NY where he was doing a radio broadcast. I'd cut school with a friend so we could go and get his autograph (It was an early morning radio rock show he was there for). He signed a picture I'd clipped out of a magazine of him that I used to carry in my wallet.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

JennaAnderson said:


> I look like a soccer mom but listen to metal - among many other kinds of music. Maybe my metal is a little more tame than other's.


Same here. My husband keeps setting my car radio to classical and Christian stations. I keep changing it back to metal.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Dara England said:


> "...My husband keeps setting my car radio to classical and Christian stations..."


*Grounds for divorce !!*


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

NapCat said:


> *Grounds for divorce !!*


I know! Especially in _my_ car!


----------



## StephanieVoid (Mar 11, 2011)

I love metal too!
Nightwish and Within Temptation are the best to write to.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

I dig Nightwish.  Within Temptaion... meh.  They have some prettygood stuff, but sometimes they get way too soft for my taste.


----------



## StephanieVoid (Mar 11, 2011)

This is true. I skip most of the Mother Earth Album (except Ice Queen) and go straight for the Silent Force-- I love that one! So dark and epic!


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Howdy! I currently have _Turbo Lover_ stuck in my head now reading through this thread, lol. I love Judas Priest.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Of ALL the Priest song, you go with Turbo Lover?!


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

metal134 said:


> Of ALL the Priest song, you go with Turbo Lover?!


  Yeah, I thought it was funny too but it's what popped in my head. I think it's because my husband was watching the video on you tube a few nights before. Gotta love the skeleton clay-mation on motorcycles, .


----------



## kaleissin (Jan 26, 2011)

I've lately been overdoseing on Red Harvest...






Rammstein has become too light and happy for me.

Any suggestions for bands with a similarly bone-crushing, face-stomping here-comes-the-apocalypse-and-theres-nothing-we-can-do sound?


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

There's always Metalocalypse.  (which is really Dethklok)


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

I love that show. It's like Spinal Tap to the nth degree.


----------



## ice-9 (Dec 7, 2010)

Ah, I frequently revisit the albums of my high school and early college days: the first four Metallica albums, Slayer (especially Seasons in the Abyss), Pantera, and Megadeth - with extra emphasis on the album from which the OP's avatar came.

Speaking of which, I probably shouldn't admit this, but this is how dumb of a teenager I was in 1990.  I listened to Rust In Peace over and over and over, and somehow not until several years later in college did I realize the people seated behind Vic on the cover were the leaders of the five major world powers at the time.  In my head, I had previously thought they were just some generic scientists or something and never really looked too closely at them.  I actually recognized Gorbachev by his scar first, then said, "Oh, and this one sort of looks like Bush.  Wait a minute...!"  

Nowadays, I also like some of the Nordic folk metal mentioned by others above: Nightwish and Midnattsol especially.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Anyone like Sepultura?!


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Do you know what NOT to do in a mosh pit?! Never - EVER go to a Slayer concert wearing sandals! I made that mistake and lived to tell the tale. Learn from my mistake my friends!


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

ice-9 said:


> I listened to Rust In Peace over and over and over


YES! BROTHER! ME TOO! That is my favorite album. I've listened to it an uncountable number of times.


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Like a lot of Metallica and Disturbed. Don't really like the speed metal though.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

I just got back from seeing Symphony X.  They kicked so much ass. They did about half of Paradise Lost, so songs from the upcoming album and someolder stuff as well.  After their set, everyone chanted for Odyssey.  And they f'ing came out and played it!  When your encore is a 25 minute song, that's pretty d*mn sweet.

Also, they gave out free tickets for Sepultura on May 22 at the show, so that was a very welcome bonus!


----------



## Courtney Cantrell (Mar 16, 2011)

Metal's not my fave genre, but I do enjoy Metallica and Black Label Society, as well as "original" (?) metal bands like Rush and Van Halen.    And recently discovered I like some Pantera and Apocalyptica.  Softer stuff includes Evanescence and Linkin Park -- but I know those are more rock, and true metal fans will probably laugh at me.


----------

